# Nguyên nhân tủ lạnh đóng tuyết và cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất



## mai lan

*Hiện tượng tủ lạnh đóng tuyết chắc có lẽ mọi người đều đã biết, nhưng để tìm hiểu nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục sự cố này thì các bạn nên đọc những thông tin dưới đây.*

Khi chiếc tủ lạnh nhà bạn làm việc trong khoảng thời gian dài, thì khả năng xảy ra sự cố về kỹ thuật là khá cao, phổ biến nhất hiện nay đó chính là sự cố tủ lạnh bị đóng tuyết, khiến cho bạn tiêu tốn rất nhiều chi phí tiền điện và không đáp ứng được nhu cầu cấp đông thực phẩm cho gia đình.
Vậy để tìm hiểu nguyên nhân của sự cố này thì các bạn nên bớt chút thời gian đọc nhanh một số thông tin dưới đây.

*Nguyên nhân tủ lạnh đóng tuyết chúng ta thường dính phải*

*

*
_Tủ lạnh đóng tuyết là một trong những sự cố thường xuyên xảy ra hiện nay_​
Khi động cơ làm lạnh từ phía sau dàn lạnh của ngăn đá hoạt động chưa đạt đến ngưỡng nhiệt độ yêu cầu, quạt dàn lạnh sẽ đưa không khí trong ngăn đá đi qua dàn lạnh nhằm giảm nhiệt độ bên trong tủ lạnh xuống mức cần thiết, nhưng cũng tại đây hơi nước được ngưng đọng lại và chảy ra bên ngoài qua ống dẫn nước của tủ lạnh. Lúc này, không khí bên trong ngăn đá rất lạnh và cũng rất khô, mỗi khi các bạn mở cửa tủ lạnh để đưa thực phẩm tươi sống vào bảo quản sẽ gián tiếp mang hơi nước của không khí và của thực phẩm vào tủ, chính lúc này hơi nước từ không khí mới sẽ  ngưng đọng lại ở thành ngăn đá, dẫn tới hiện tượng đóng tuyết trên bề mặt. Một phần hơi nước được ngưng tụ trong dàn lạnh để chảy ra ngoài hoặc đóng tuyết trên chính dàn lạnh và ngay cả các cánh quạt của dàn lạnh đó. Khi dàn lạnh và cánh quạt của dàn lạnh bị đống tuyết, nó sẽ hoạt động yếu đi và rất dễ dẫn tới hơi nước trong khoang đá không bị hút để đưa qua dàn lạnh, chính vì vậy mà hơi nước thường đóng thành tuyết trên các vách thành của dàn lạnh và thực phẩm để trong ngăn đá. Do hiện nay, sản phẩm tủ lạnh hiện đại thường có quy trình xã đông để hạn chế lớp băng tuyết đóng trên ngăn lạnh và quạt dàn lạnh, chính vì thế khi mà bộ xả đá bị trục trặc thì đây chính là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến việc tủ lạnh nhà bạn bị đóng tuyết hiện nay.

*Cách khắc phục sự cố đóng tuyết trên tủ lạnh*

*

*
_Bảo dưỡng và thường xuyên làm vệ sinh cho tủ lạnh chính là cách hiệu quả nhất để bạn hạn chế việc đóng tuyết trên tủ lạnh_​
Khi tủ lạnh nhà bạn đang bị đóng tuyết , thì bạn không nên thực hiện bất kỳ thao tác tháo lắp nào khi chưa ngắt kết nối nguồn điện với tủ lạnh, để tránh tình trạng có thể dẫn đến chập mạch điện trong tủ lạnh.

Bước thứ hai bạn cần làm đó chính là đưa tất cả các thực phẩm hiện có bên trong tủ lạnh ra bên ngoài, để đảm bảo việc thực phẩm sẽ không bị hỏng trong quá trình mình sửa tủ lạnh. Sau đó, bạn mở hết các cánh tủ lạnh ra để cho tuyết bám trên thành có thể được rã đông nhanh hơn. Kết hợp là việc lau chùi vệ sinh bên trong tủ lạnh bằng cách, lấy miếng thấm hút để hút hết nước trên các bề mặt ngăn tủ lạnh và sau đó là lấy hết các khay đựng trong ngăn tủ lạnh đi rửa sạch và để khô ráo nước. Chờ cho tủ lạnh thực sự khô rồi đem các khay đựng để vào đúng vị trí như ban đầu, rồi cuối cùng là bạn để thực phẩm khi nãy lấy ra vào bên trong tủ lạnh là xong.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

